
One Year After Steve Jobs: Apple's Evolution - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/one-year-after-steve-jobs-apples-evolution
======
davethenerd
Well said, John. I don't blame you for not doing the radio interview that
night. It hit me a lot harder than I expected, as well. I realized the stuff
that I'd used since I was about 10 years old was all influenced or even
created by him. But mostly I was sad for him and his family -- here he had
worked so hard for everyone else's benefit all his life, and never got to
fully focus on or enjoy his family life. Sad.

